# ipod comme disque dur



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2004)

voilà mon problème: 

j'ai voulu mettre ipod comme disque dur externe en plus de "ipod musique" mais now, lorsque je connecte mon ipod, itunes ne le reconnait plus... je n'arrive plus à synchroniser les 2, meme avec isync, ca marche pas...
j'aimerais retourner au mode "ipod musique" et annuler le mode disque dur externe, où dois-je aller?

merci!


----------



## corbuu (25 Janvier 2004)

tu lance la commande

*c:/ipod/format*





Plus serieusement...j'attends la réponse car elle m'interesse aussi.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2004)

preferences iTunes avec l'iPod connecté il me semble


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

...mais si iTunes ne reconnait plus le pod ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

hey les gars, y aurait qqn qui aurait une solution?

pk moi, je galère et ca commence à m'énerver, mon ipod n'est vraiment plus reconnu par mon itunes...


----------



## corbuu (27 Janvier 2004)

appelle le SAV...au moins ils te trouveront le probleme


----------



## AntoineD (27 Janvier 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> appelle le SAV...au moins ils te trouveront le probleme



C'est ce genre de phrases qui me fait parfois penser qu'on est bien peut ici à penser aux solutions "simple"... Vous comprenez pourquoi les guillemets, bien sûr.


----------



## McBuffy (27 Janvier 2004)

Ipodman a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais retourner au mode "ipod musique" et annuler le mode disque dur externe, où dois-je aller?



Donc tu l'as mis en mode disque dur et tu veux le remettre dans iTunes pour la synchronisation ?

Essaie ça :

<blockquote><font class="small"> Aide iPod:</font><hr />Si vous utilisez l'iPod en mode disque dur, vous devez le retirer du bureau de votre Mac avant de le déconnecter de votre ordinateur ou de brancher un casque. Déconnecter l'iPod de votre ordinateur sans l'avoir préalablement retiré du bureau risque d'endommager les fichiers.

*Pour retirer l'iPod du bureau, sélectionnez son icône dans la liste des sources d'iTunes, puis cliquez sur le bouton d'éjection.*

Vous pouvez également démonter iPod faisant glisser son icône jusqu'à la corbeille. 

[/QUOTE]

Le bouton est en bas de la fenêtre d'iTunes et ressemble à ça :






Sinon tu peux tenter de le réinitialiser :



> Si l'iPod ne répond pas, vous pouvez le réinitialiser en maintenant simultanément les boutons de lecture et de menu enfoncés pendant 5 secondes.
> 
> Il est conseillé, dans la mesure du possible, de ne réinitialiser l'iPod que lorsqu'il est connecté à votre Macintosh (allumé et non pas en suspension d'activité) ou à l'adaptateur secteur de l'iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

c'est bon! ca marche! je se pas comment j'ai fait... mais je l'ai rebranché et automatiquement isync s'est enclenché(qui normalement ne le faisait pas), l'a synchronisé et apres itunes l'a fait!
je suis tro content! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a+


----------



## babyfruity (22 Mars 2011)

Mais sur un Mac quelqu'un connaît la solution s'il vous plaît ?


----------

